# Arson...bacon....Wot the    ?



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2014)

Woman accused of starting fire in ex-boyfriend's house with bacon will face arson trial

08-27-2014 03:42 PM PDT 

Cameo Adawn Crispi appears in 8th District Court for a preliminary hearing in Vernal, Utah on Wednesday, Aug. 27, 2014. Crispi, 32, is accused of trying to set fire to her ex-boyfriend's home with a pound of bacon left burning on a gas stove. (AP Photo/Deseret News, Geoff Liesik, Pool) 

VERNAL, Utah (AP) — A Utah woman accused of using a pound of bacon to start a fire in her ex-boyfriend's house will stand trial on arson charges.

Police say 32-year-old Cameo Adawn Crispi repeatedly called and texted her former flame in March from his home, where she left the bacon over a lit burner.

The Deseret News reports (http://bit.ly/VR1bDA ) the man wasn't home and called police saying he wanted Crispi out of his house. Officers arrived and saw smoke flowing out the front door. Inside, they found hot coals on the floor around an open wood stove and the burned bacon.

Charging documents say Crispi's blood-alcohol level was 0.346, four times the legal limit. She is due back in court in October to face arson, burglary and other charges.


----------



## Lee (Sep 2, 2014)

Arson is a very serious charge. Makes you wonder if she had been sober if she still would have done this.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2014)

What a waste.  Could have made some BLTs...


----------



## Misty (Sep 2, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> What a waste.  Could have made some BLTs...



Since breaking my arm, my husband has been a lot of help, but his cooking has been pretty awful....your mentioning BLT's, Ralphy, brings to mind the totally black crackly bacon he showcased on our BLT's. :holymoly:


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 2, 2014)

Ive always liked my bacon well done.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2014)

That was some really Crispi bacon ...


----------



## Misty (Sep 2, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Ive always liked my bacon well done.



I'm afraid it went beyond well done, Davey....it was an execution! 

View attachment 9431
   Rest In Peace


----------



## Misty (Sep 2, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> That was some really Crispi bacon ...



Yes it was, Phil...one among many crispy foods he cooked.....I lost 9 pounds, which I didnt want to lose.

View attachment 9432


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2014)

Crispi's new boyfriend:


----------



## Shirley (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, I guess that's one way to get rid of an old flame.


----------



## Misty (Sep 2, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Crispi's new boyfriend:



:lol::lol:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll bet she has egg on her face now! Her critics will all pan her, something she won't get over easy (it will be a hard yoke to bear), but eventually she'll let her sunny side up. 

... IF they don't fry her.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Groan...


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2014)

The top Baconfest Chicago poetry contest entry:  (Voting is over.)

http://baconfestchicago.com/announcing-the-6-finalists-of-the-bacon-poetry-contest-please-vote   (For more poems.)

JOHNNY BACONSEED:  A POEM FOR THE HOPELESS ROMANTICS
by Joel Chmara
When strips of pork Godliness dance-crackle-curl on the pan,
I will be there,
puffing my chest
accepting pops of grease on my shirt
like a Deputy Ditka badge.
Garments perfumed with slight bacon splatter is no call for stain-lifter.
Nay, it simply ensures that one will carry the greatest foodstuff essence
for the rest of the day.
Take heed dear readers,
to love bacon is to carry the smokey scent with you
as an am-bad-ass-ador of the fine piggy belly brine.
I am that breed of bacon lover
spreading its virtues
as Johnny Baconseed.
Baconology mentored to friends
of how to incorporate it into every dish.
Caramelized, Hickory Smoked, Peppered, Mapeled
Sweet or Savory
Lardon or in Bits
I can baconate any menu
for the better of humankind.
When the final bite of a bacon treat
crunches in my mouth
leaving the perfect salty smoke sensation
I whisper to no one in particular,
“That’ll do pig. That’ll do.”


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'll bet she has egg on her face now! Her critics will all pan her, something she won't get over easy (it will be a hard yoke to bear), but eventually she'll let her sunny side up.
> 
> ... IF they don't fry her.


HAHA!  Thanks Phil for that 21 Pun Salute!


----------



## Susie (Sep 3, 2014)

Truly bizarre!


----------



## Misty (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment 9473


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Groan!!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2014)

My contribution...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 4, 2014)

You guys are killing me...


----------



## Misty (Sep 4, 2014)

Pappy said:


> My contribution...



Good Contribution, Pappy.....It's Hilarious! 
:lol1:


----------

